# heavydirtysoul's questionnaire - what is my type?



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

_0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind._

Yes, no, maybe.

Female, 24 y.o. 

Lately, I've been facing life-changing difficulties, yet have managed to step out smarter and stronger - I am not trying to get validation, nor do I need it anymore, because I've learned that people will put you down enough you start to believe it. Not long ago, I thought I had everything I could wish for, specifically, a person that, with no hesitation, I could call my home, but, as a person of my own, I was completely lost and broken inside. I kept it all together enough to not let him down and be the person he wanted me to be, but came undone at the things he said and, sinking slowly, let myself down. 
I've come to a realization that you will always be either too much, either not enough for someone, but the only thing that will make you truly happy is being content with who you are, not who people think you are - life is good and extraordinary when you do what you love with honesty and passion, and stay true to yourself. 

_1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it._

http://i63.tinypic.com/111i3wl.jpg

Love the flashes of light, love the red color. Love the fresh, earthy smell after a rain, love the sound of rain falling. As long as I can remember, I've always associated rain with pure, childlike sense of joy, clarity, coziness, serenity and peace of mind. Totality of the picture is mesmerizing - freedom, rebelliousness, innocence, warmth, conviction, joy... many of beautiful things captured in one.

_2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
_
Absolutely sure there would be plenty of effortless possibilities to make it to the concert in time - no reason to bother and drown in overthinking, yet it is very important to take immediate, deliberate action towards satisfactory outcome. To me, it would be very important to fully understand if I'd be capable of taking control of the situation.

_3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
_
It only matters whenever I feel enthusiastic and happy about the occasion or don't - plain and simple. 

_4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

_I don't find it necessary to force beliefs on other people, but never compromise what I believe is right and never settle on my principles. Each of us is different and free to believe whatever they like, furthermore people only understand from their level of perception. 

_5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
_Can't think of anything sharp or funny so I decline to reply. 

_6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

_Honesty, Loyalty, Power, Ambition, Adventure, Novelty, Boldness, Compassion, Kindness, Love, Passion, Freedom, Inspiration, Self-control, Knowledge, Independence, Growth, Family, Risk-taking, Performance 

In my opinion, values evolve as we do, and are based upon the perception of our own healing - we adjust values to benefit ourselves. The more conditions we dissolve, the more rooted our values become. 

_7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

_Nothing, too much, many things.

Intellection, spirit, good heart, strength, loyalty, spirituality, honesty, cynicism.

I love action, intimacy, depth, connection, frankness, passion, flashes of faith and optimism.

I believe in destiny and timing, passionate pursuits of hard work, second chances, bigger purpose to life, remaining firm and kind in cruel situations.
I believe that every passing minute is another chance to turn it all around and that we are defined by our actions, not our words, because words too often say the opposite of what they mean.
I believe that we say “obviously” when things aren’t “obvious” at all.
I believe that seeing what you’ve worked for come true is one of the best feelings in the world. I put my heart, mind and soul into even smallest acts.
I like telling the truth people cannot accept.

I love late night adventures, good company, fast car drives, art, dressing up, falling in love, moving forward, serving smiles, doing whatever brings me to life.

I wish I could be more cold-blooded. 

_8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

_Intuition is a very powerful thing, in my opinion, even more powerful than intellect, it is a better judgement - brain can play tricks, heart can be blind, but energy and perception never lie, you know the truth by the way it feels. 
Then again, when intuition does not click well with the current situation, you wait, you listen, you watch - eventually, everyone reveals themselves.

_9. a) What activities energize you most? 

_Physical activity - it makes me feel stronger, it makes me feel powerful, like I am in charge.
_
b) What activities drain you most? 

_Being around people I don't like or generally find uniteresting. Sometimes, routine.
_
10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

_Why would I want to repress anything at all? The secret to happiness and inner peace is insensitivity.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Feel free to ask questions, I know that sometimes I can be quite vague. Also, I'd be really interested to hear some thoughts on my Enneagram type as well.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone? :sad:


----------



## GrowLegends (Mar 10, 2018)

INFP is a possibility.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

GrowLegends said:


> INFP is a possibility.


Why? Need explanation.


----------



## GrowLegends (Mar 10, 2018)

Hard to explain,but...
You use Fi ,introverted feeling a lot.You care a lot about your current emotional state,you are extremely sensitive.You do a lot to keep yourself fufilled.You respect your own values and do not wish to impose on others as Fi users believe everyone is unique to their own set of values.Sometimes,you could just wish you could feel less deeply.That way you won't get hurt easily.That's basically Fi,it's a very intense function.

You also seem you use Ne, extraverted intuition.You are quite idealistic and hope you can improve as a person.You can see meanings behind things which lets you feel certain emotions.(When Ne compliments Fi)You are also carefree due to the amout of possibilities to tackle a problem.

So...I guess it's INFP?
INFPs cognitive functions:
Fi
Ne
Si
Te.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone else? 
I need more opinion.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

GrowLegends said:


> Hard to explain,but...
> You use Fi ,introverted feeling a lot.You care a lot about your current emotional state,you are extremely sensitive.You do a lot to keep yourself fufilled.You respect your own values and do not wish to impose on others as Fi users believe everyone is unique to their own set of values.Sometimes,you could just wish you could feel less deeply.That way you won't get hurt easily.That's basically Fi,it's a very intense function.
> 
> You also seem you use Ne, extraverted intuition.You are quite idealistic and hope you can improve as a person.You can see meanings behind things which lets you feel certain emotions.(When Ne compliments Fi)You are also carefree due to the amout of possibilities to tackle a problem.
> ...


Thank you. I could see myself being a Fi user, not dominant Fi though, but I never really "click" with Ne descriptions.


----------



## GrowLegends (Mar 10, 2018)

I don't really know though.I guess it's best to read up on the cognitive functions to see which fits you best,even if you may feel too subjective doing so.Let's wait and see other's opinion about your type shall we?


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

GrowLegends said:


> I don't really know though.I guess it's best to read up on the cognitive functions to see which fits you best,even if you may feel too subjective doing so.Let's wait and see other's opinion about your type shall we?


Sure.
Nobody wants to type me :tongue:


----------



## GrowLegends (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes I can get what you feel...I guess let's have some patience and hope!


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

GrowLegends said:


> Yes I can get what you feel...I guess let's have some patience and hope!


Hopefully, I'll get more feedback, crossing my fingers.


----------



## ewdenore (Nov 16, 2017)

I propose ISFP.

Goes their own way. Likes to have adventures. Focused on the present moment and having experiences. Likes to connect with people. Trusts intuition to show them the way when obstacles arise. Hot blooded with emotion that flows readily.

Here's a description:
ISFP Profile


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

the function that stuck out to me the most from what you've said is Fi. strong image of the self, very unapologetic of who you are as a person.

"Love the flashes of light, love the red color. Love the fresh, earthy smell after a rain, love the sound of rain falling. As long as I can remember, I've always associated rain with pure, childlike sense of joy, clarity, coziness, serenity and peace of mind. Totality of the picture is mesmerizing - freedom, rebelliousness, innocence, warmth, conviction, joy... many of beautiful things captured in one."

this sounds Se/Ni --- starts off Fi/Se then transitions into Ni

my money is on ISFP. 4w3 sx 478 tritype


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

ewdenore said:


> I propose ISFP.
> 
> Goes their own way. Likes to have adventures. Focused on the present moment and having experiences. Likes to connect with people. Trusts intuition to show them the way when obstacles arise. Hot blooded with emotion that flows readily.
> 
> ...


Thank you, loved the description. Although, how do I tell whether I am an ISFP or and ESFP?


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

spaceynyc said:


> the function that stuck out to me the most from what you've said is Fi. strong image of the self, very unapologetic of who you are as a person.
> 
> "Love the flashes of light, love the red color. Love the fresh, earthy smell after a rain, love the sound of rain falling. As long as I can remember, I've always associated rain with pure, childlike sense of joy, clarity, coziness, serenity and peace of mind. Totality of the picture is mesmerizing - freedom, rebelliousness, innocence, warmth, conviction, joy... many of beautiful things captured in one."
> 
> ...


Thank you. But how do you tell the difference between Fi and Ti?
I get high test results on Thinking preference quite often, but find it hard to understand the difference between Ti and Fi.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Thank you. But how do you tell the difference between Fi and Ti?
> I get high test results on Thinking preference quite often, but find it hard to understand the difference between Ti and Fi.


Fi is attatched subjective judgement of something 

Ti is detached subjective judgement of something

Fi likes something because it appeals to them personally in a positive way. Whether it makes logical sense or has good reasoning that someone else could understand doesn't matter.

Ti likes something because it makes logical sense subjectively and has good reason. How they personally feel about it doesn't matter.


----------



## ewdenore (Nov 16, 2017)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Thank you, loved the description. Although, how do I tell whether I am an ISFP or and ESFP?


That page actually has an interesting mention of some differences, I guess because they can be confused easily.



> ESFPs express thoughts more readily (and, in the main, skillfully). ISFPs can and do perform admirably in the spotlight, but generally have little to say about the performance. For example, few ISFPs would be disc-jockeys, a field strongly represented by ES_Ps.


The functions are like this:

ESFP - Se Fi Te Ni
ISFP - Fi Se Ni Te

So they're pretty close. Maybe ESFP is more concerned with contacting the physical world and being a part of it. ISFP is more interested in what's happening inside them and uses contact with the physical world as a way to output that.


----------



## An Undead Wanderer (Mar 26, 2017)

I believe you're an ENFJ.

Your Feeling function actually doesn't strike me as personal. It all seems like your ethics are molded by your surroundings, and not intrinsic to you. Doesn't stop you being a very powerful, self-inspired individual. I don't get an Fi-vibe from this though, just seems like what I'd expect from a mature, intelligent Fe-dom.

Mostly, the writing style comes off as too flowery to direct me towards INFJ. I'd expect an Ni-lead to feel slightly shut-off, in a manner that I don't see here. Ultimately, I am thinking ENFJ; seeing more of a focus on past and future than present. The Ni seems covered by Fe, but it's there.

ESFJ is another possibility, but I'm not attached to it. I've known an ESFJ who loved the concept of meditation and spirituality, and I wonder if your interaction style would be similar. Ultimately though, I doubt an ESFJ would feel this comfortable dabbling in things so far-removed from the present. Not much of what you write feels present to me; that's something I expect from intuitives. You're adjusted to the sensory and clearly have a healthy use of Se, but I think it's shadowed by Ni.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

@heavydirtysoul I will get around to doing a type analysis of you when I can. I'll mostly be using your responses to this thread's questionnaire, but I've also dumped some quotes from those posts in your other thread which you suggested to me.

#1

* *






heavydirtysoul said:


> Many things, at times too many. Some dark, some hopeful.
> Tired. Beyond limits. I have to keep going. Yet, how do you keep going when too many of the worst things you thought you'd never experience happened?
> Holding onto "better" things I will be able to achieve in the future if I repress the overwhelmingness of current state of mind and take action towards rewarding outcome. Losing connection with the "here and now", drastically, fearfully, painfully.
> Keep questioning. Who am I becoming? Who do I have to become? What is it I have to change on the inside to survive?
> I want to feel safe and powerful again, I want to readjust and learn what it is like to wake up in the morning and not feel isolated and numb.





#6

* *






heavydirtysoul said:


> Most of time, I do not resonate with feelings. If something touches me - it does, deeply, I think about it constantly, I speak about it freely, I dedicate myself to it, until it doesn’t feel relevant and new; if it doesn’t, I am completely numb to it.
> 
> Whenever it comes to feelings, I push it to the extremes, hot and cold, black and white, yes and no. I never put reasoning behind the way I feel, aside logic, it is the way it is - I am who I am and I feel what I feel, no excuses. Mediocrity is not an option for me.
> 
> ...





#28

* *






heavydirtysoul said:


> I remember being the healthiest and mostly in peace with myself at the age of 20. I find no use in thinking about the past, but things were quite different back then, if you think about it. I was a lot simpler than now.
> Back then, I’ve lost a person I deeply cared about and was inspired by - my grandmother. The day I got to know, she was in hospital, unconscious, I told myself “It’s awful and devastating, but there is nothing I'd be able to do to change the fact. There is no actual use in being sad or displaying feelings of loss and resentment, as it has no real use - it simply _will not change anything_.”
> Waking up earlier the next day, starting to do usual things I do - plan, take action, succeed.
> I came to the hospital the day I was told she was still unconscious and at a very bad condition, I knew she was dying and there was _nothing_ I could do about it. When she did, I was overwhelmed by the pain and emptiness on the inside, but I shoved it down, never showing anybody I suffer. To be honest, I didn't care that people around me were waiting for an emotional response, _I didn't think it mattered_. I kept it rational keeping myself busy with goals and activities. Slightly remember thinking to myself back then “_Emotions have no use. _I feel what I feel and I am perfectly aware of own emotional state on the inside, but the state I'm in doesn’t have to do _anything_ with the flow of life and the outer world. _I’ve got to keep things going_, life goes on, time flies. Feelings have no weight on the _real_, actual world, they only matter to me, therefore have no use. Strategy, planning and, most importantly, action is what truly, essentially matters.”
> ...





#29

* *






heavydirtysoul said:


> I was in a relationship I perfectly understood that he uses and mistreats me, logically, intuitively. I knew he would lie every now and then, but kept playing silly, because I loved the feelings it gave me - the thrill, intensity, utter control.
> 
> Not going to lie, a small part of me wanted to know what it would be like to take endless care of a person and be taken care of, and to experiment with values and behavioral patterns of my own. I’ve come too far, because I was addicted to the feeling of novelty of that, even though I knew I’m not the type of person to give everything away for a conventional relationship and love in a sentimental, stereotypical manner.
> 
> ...





#42

* *






heavydirtysoul said:


> Thank you. Although, I've never truly been living to fulfil others' expectations and, especially, needs - I've always been too preoccupied with expectations of my own striving to be twice as good as other people, often in a very harsh, scheming manner.
> 
> I find it nonsensical to preoccupy mind with memory, expectation and hope. There is no other experience than the present experience - concerning yourself with such things as others’ opinion is pretty much equal to being out of touch with reality. To be frankly honest, expectation, from both, external and internal sources, is no other than the root of constant chaos and endless misery - it makes simple things complicated, irrational and delusive. I always choose control over fallacy.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

spaceynyc said:


> I'm not sure. I just feel like there's a lot of energy that comes from you. I'm realizing now that it's probably coming from the 8 in your tritype and not a 7.


6 is a lot more conscious and cautious than a 7.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

heavydirtysoul said:


> 6 is a lot more conscious and cautious than a 7.


so you consider yourself to be cautious


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

spaceynyc said:


> so you consider yourself to be cautious


To some extent. I carefully plan everything in advance and make sure to have multiple options, including plan B and, if necessary, plan C.
Although, the word "aware" would be a lot more correct.


----------



## An Undead Wanderer (Mar 26, 2017)

I've read this again, and I see two different sides to you, Fe/Ni (this really came through in the questionnaire) and Se/Ti (I've seen more of this over the course of this thread). Not at all unexpected, at 24 and especially with high intelligence you're more than likely to have dabbled in your weaker functions. From personal experience, I had a girlfriend who was an ESFJ (Enneagram 7) and that really allowed me to tap into Si and Fe. I'm much more aware of the physical sensations I experience and I open up more easily to humans. My gut feeling is still ENFJ; I detect a kind of anxiety and insecurity when you describe this domineering, independent self. I perceive it as not really you. It's very much a part of you, but it's not your core. I am picking up now on Enneagram 6, mostly due to the way you express fear. You don't have the escapist mentality that I'd expect from a 7, although I'm not sure what this would look like in a healthy 7.

I say you're Fe/Ti because you seem to value your own methods of logic; I can only describe Ti as an inner scientist type mentality. When Fe is higher up, the Ti reasoning is subdued by ethics and less firm. When you reason with logic, it seems to come from inside you. When you reason with ethics, it seems like they create you - this can lead to unbalanced Fe/Te doms lacking an ego. An attribute of Fe-valuing is a desire for open emotional communication. I see such a method of communicating, even the serious tone seems very open and shared to me. As a type that values Fe but has a weak use of it, I desire such communication but struggle to create it and usually feel trapped if I do.

If anything at all, this seems rather vague. I'm not wholly satisfied with my own reasoning, I feel convinced my typing is correct and yet am struggling a great deal to explain it. I'm missing at least one crucial detail, that may or may not have been shared on this thread or elsewhere.

I'll ask you this: What kind of settings or situations would trigger anxiety for you?


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

@*Soul Kitchen* @*spaceynyc* @*An Undead Wanderer* nearly each of you seems to mention my wording - I'll give a quick explanation to it. I am an event manager, not only I organize events, problem-solve and imply definite level of creativity, but have a duty of possessing certain communicational skills to persuade and impress a client. I am obligated to be able to connect with people verbally/in writing in a manner that is engaging, expressive and memorable - therefore, the wording I use is a matter of a necessary habit.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

heavydirtysoul said:


> @*Soul Kitchen* @*spaceynyc* @*An Undead Wanderer* nearly each of you seems to mention my wording - I'll give a quick explanation to it. I am an event manager, not only I organize events, problem-solve and imply definite level of creativity, but have a duty of possessing certain communicational skills to persuade and impress a client. I am obligated to be able to connect with people verbally/in writing in a manner that is engaging, expressive and memorable - therefore, the wording I use is a matter of a necessary habit.


Event manager, eh? That's another big point for ENTJ > INFP. The list of average career satisfaction by type shows that when it comes to careers that involve project management and the like, ENTJs are much more content on average than INFPs.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Soul Kitchen said:


> Event manager, eh? That's another big point for ENTJ > INFP. The list of average career satisfaction by type shows that when it comes to careers that involve project management and the like, ENTJs are much more content on average than INFPs.


Can't help it, but love the event/PR/marketing sphere as it requires everything I naturally enjoy doing - brainstorming, organizing, problem-solving etc.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

An Undead Wanderer said:


> I detect a kind of anxiety and insecurity when you describe this domineering, independent self. I perceive it as not really you. It's very much a part of you, but it's not your core.


Untrue, you are getting a false impression - there is absolutely no anxiety/insecurity.



An Undead Wanderer said:


> I'll ask you this: What kind of settings or situations would trigger anxiety for you?


Being around people who are expressing strong emotions (being expected to respond to the emotion), lack of organization, dealing with incompetence, settings that limit freedom of choice and action, ignorance, accusation of coldness and lack of consideration, undefined responsibilities, illogical behavior, unconstructive criticism, lack of cooperation, strict deadlines, rigid time frames, inflexibility.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Being around people who are expressing strong emotions (being expected to respond to the emotion), lack of organization, dealing with incompetence, settings that limit freedom of choice and action, ignorance, accusation of coldness and lack of consideration, undefined responsibilities, illogical behavior, unconstructive criticism, lack of cooperation, strict deadlines, rigid time frames, inflexibility.


Mostly consistent with ENTJ. The only outliers are "accusation of coldness and lack of consideration," "rigid time frames," and "inflexibility," and even those aren't nearly enough to dismiss an ENTJ typing.

In contrast, an INFP would feel stressed by too much responsibility, commitments, criticism (personal or impersonal), conflict, emotional distress (in the sense of feeling another's emotions too strongly), not doing anything spiritually fulfilling with their work, and having a core value being compromised. Doesn't exactly sound like you, does it?

I voted for INFP too soon.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Soul Kitchen said:


> Mostly consistent with ENTJ. The only outliers are "accusation of coldness and lack of consideration," "rigid time frames," and "inflexibility," and even those aren't nearly enough to dismiss an ENTJ typing.
> 
> In contrast, an INFP would feel stressed by too much responsibility, commitments, criticism (personal or impersonal), conflict, emotional distress (in the sense of feeling another's emotions too strongly), not doing anything spiritually fulfilling with their work, and having a core value being compromised. Doesn't exactly sound like you, does it?
> 
> I voted for INFP too soon.


Is there a possibility I could be an ESTJ? Or either an ENFJ, either an ESTP, like @*An Undead Wanderer* has mentioned?


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Soul Kitchen said:


> In contrast, an INFP would feel stressed by too much responsibility, commitments, criticism (personal or impersonal), conflict, emotional distress (in the sense of feeling another's emotions too strongly), not doing anything spiritually fulfilling with their work, and having a core value being compromised. Doesn't exactly sound like you, does it?


Not exactly. Although, I can relate to the "commitments" part - fear of commitment in a sense of intimacy and interpersonal relationship, to be precise.


----------



## ewdenore (Nov 16, 2017)

You've been potentially-typed as so many things now. Wonder if it help to approach it with elimination. Are there any you're pretty sure are not you?


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Is there a possibility I could be an ESTJ? Or either an ENFJ, either an ESTP, like @*An Undead Wanderer* has mentioned?


Keep in mind that I'm typing you strictly through dichotomies, and not the Harold Grant function stack or the Socionics model.

You're most likely a J. You're goal driven, need control, and are at ease both with imposing structure and fitting within a structure. Here's one question that could hit the last nail into the P coffin. What does spontaneity mean to you?

It's unlikely that an S is going to spend as much time pondering their own type as you do. Typology is an N dominated interest, and although ENTJs are less common on typology forums than INFPs, there is still a substantially larger percentage of ENTJ membership than ESTJ and ESTP membership combined - especially considering that ENTJs are outnumbered by ESTs among the general population. ESTJ is my pick for the type least likely to take an interest in typology, and membership statistics here support this.

I'm not done typing you yet, but at this stage, I lean towards typing you as an ENTJ with slightly smaller E and T preferences.

Although dichotomies are mostly even between genders, there is a sharp gender skew of T/F. Based on the statistics at hand from the official test, the MBTI folks estimate that 57% of men are T and 75% of women are F. That's three F women for every T woman! The point is that male brains and female brains are wired differently, and due to the estrogen influence, T women are just as different from T men as they are F women. Thus, things which I'd take as potential indicator of an F preference are given more weight when coming from a male subject.

I know it sounds like I'm putting a lot of weight on your gender in typing you, and it's not my intention to use gender as a T/F tiebreaker. But I will note that T traits coming from you are much less typical of women than they are of men.


----------



## ewdenore (Nov 16, 2017)

Here are the types people have proposed:

ENTJ - Te Ni Se Fi
INFP - Fi Ne Si Te
ENFJ - Fe Ni Se Ti
ISTP - Ti Se Ni Fe
ISFP - Fi Se Ni Te
ESFP - Se Fi Te Ni
ESTP - Se Ti Fe Ni

All but 1 have Ni. All but 1 have Se. So, maybe those are likely functions at least.


----------



## ewdenore (Nov 16, 2017)

I think the NF types are all pretty comfortable responding to other people's emotions. Also the SFJ types.

INFJ
INFP
ENFJ
ENFP
ISFJ
ESFJ

Don't think they would object to it the way you have here.



heavydirtysoul said:


> Being around people who are expressing strong emotions (being expected to respond to the emotion)


Maybe they get burnt out when it happens too much, maybe if they didn't like a specific person, but not as a general attitude. Their typical default stance I think is to welcome emotion from others. They consider emotion important and want to exchange it socially. So, I wonder if this can be interpreted as eliminating that set of types.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

ewdenore said:


> You've been potentially-typed as so many things now. Wonder if it help to approach it with elimination. Are there any you're pretty sure are not you?


Probably, the introverted ones - INFP, ISFP.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

Here's part two of my extended type analysis. This time, I'll be discussing the content of five posts from your _What function_ thread. Although I had originally said you're an INFP, I have since reconsidered my typing of you. As of this post, I'm inclined to type you as an ENTJ - although you're still Limbic.

If there's one consistency between the analyses, it's that you're not 100% of any type. Instead, there are facets in which you prefer one dichotomy, and facets in which you prefer another, and a dichotomy preference really just amounts to preferring more facets from that particular dichotomy over its opposite. Some of your dichotomy preferences are stronger than others. Functionistas will tell you that, as an ENTJ, you have to prefer T over F more than you do N over S by default, but it could well be that N is stronger than T, or that both N and T are either strong or weak in preference. You get the idea.

Provided is a link to a copy of the official MBTI test. Through this, you can count up your answers to the question items, and it would help with determining your type.

There are a number of ways in which you differ from the typical ENTJ, mainly in the "soul searching" you do, which is more what one would typically expect from an NF. In addition, although it's well within possibility for an ENTJ to be a staunch individualist - often to the point of a "me against the world" mentality - INFPs are more likely to fit the profile of the moody, misunderstood misfit. I suspect T/F is your fuzziest dichotomy, not that it helps when T/F is the most poorly defined of the four dichotomies. If you are indeed an ENTJ, you're a Limbic ENTJ, and also a female ENTJ, and that also contributes to a blurred T.

I'm not gonna lie. You are a tough nut to crack.



heavydirtysoul said:


> Many things, at times too many. Some dark, some hopeful.
> Tired. Beyond limits. I have to keep going. Yet, how do you keep going when too many of the worst things you thought you'd never experience happened?
> Holding onto "better" things I will be able to achieve in the future if I repress the overwhelmingness of current state of mind and take action towards rewarding outcome. Losing connection with the "here and now", drastically, fearfully, painfully.
> Keep questioning. Who am I becoming? Who do I have to become? What is it I have to change on the inside to survive?
> I want to feel safe and powerful again, I want to readjust and learn what it is like to wake up in the morning and not feel isolated and numb.


It's this sort of introspection I'd sooner expect from an INF than an ENTJ, although there is a need to account for whatever mental state you're in at the time. It could well be that you're an unusually introspective ENTJ.

If there's one thing that sticks out, it's an overwhelming drive you have to move forward, hoping against hope that maybe your actions will lead towards a rewarding outcome.

It's a personal question, so you can choose not to answer it, but have you ever wrestled with depression? Because it sounds like you had hit rock bottom.



heavydirtysoul said:


> Most of time, I do not resonate with feelings. If something touches me - it does, deeply, I think about it constantly, I speak about it freely, I dedicate myself to it, until it doesn’t feel relevant and new; if it doesn’t, I am completely numb to it.
> 
> Whenever it comes to feelings, I push it to the extremes, hot and cold, black and white, yes and no. I never put reasoning behind the way I feel, aside logic, it is the way it is - I am who I am and I feel what I feel, no excuses. Mediocrity is not an option for me.
> 
> ...


I'd say a lack of moderation when it comes to feelings indicates being Limbic, which is Neuroticism according to the Five Factor Model. There's more of the same "me against the world" mentality going on. I thought that indicated an INFP typing, but I guess being a Limbic ENTJ means you're somewhat 'edgier' than the average ENTJ.

One of the key differences between F and T types is how they process emotions. I don't just mean being overly emotional, because almost everyone feels emotions, and those who feel emotions in a 'stormy' way are more Limbic than anything pertaining directly to an MBTI type. Having said that, types do tend to process emotions differently. The average F is more likely than the average T to feel as though their emotions are telling them something important about themselves, and this does feed into the "overemotional F" stereotype. If an F felt sad or ashamed of something, they might use that emotion to determine that a thing means something if it made them feel that way. That's probably why Fs are more relationship oriented than Ts, since they get a buzz from sharing in emotional experiences with others.

In contrast, a T typically feels as though their emotions were just happening to them, being not all that different from the wind or rain. Even though I'm most likely a T, I am not oblivious to my own emotions; I can identify frustration or shock or sorrow as they occur. But I identify them so I can deny them full control over my faculties. I don't deny myself the emotional experience, but as a Limbic T, these emotions tend to be fairly negative, and so I batten down the hatches and wait for the storm to pass. I allow the emotions to happen to me.

You seem to fit more with the latter category than with the former. I recommend browsing through threads in the INFP subforum, so as to get an idea of just how deeply immersed in their own feelings INFPs can get.

I'll admit that if I took that last paragraph separately from the rest of the quote, I'd have typed you as an INFP based on what you said. INFPs quite typically relish the idea of themselves as walking contradictions, as though they're something multifaceted and unique, and not easily put into a box.



heavydirtysoul said:


> I remember being the healthiest and mostly in peace with myself at the age of 20. I find no use in thinking about the past, but things were quite different back then, if you think about it. I was a lot simpler than now.
> Back then, I’ve lost a person I deeply cared about and was inspired by - my grandmother. The day I got to know, she was in hospital, unconscious, I told myself “It’s awful and devastating, but there is nothing I'd be able to do to change the fact. There is no actual use in being sad or displaying feelings of loss and resentment, as it has no real use - it simply _will not change anything_.”
> Waking up earlier the next day, starting to do usual things I do - plan, take action, succeed.
> I came to the hospital the day I was told she was still unconscious and at a very bad condition, I knew she was dying and there was _nothing_ I could do about it. When she did, I was overwhelmed by the pain and emptiness on the inside, but I shoved it down, never showing anybody I suffer. To be honest, I didn't care that people around me were waiting for an emotional response, _I didn't think it mattered_. I kept it rational keeping myself busy with goals and activities. Slightly remember thinking to myself back then “_Emotions have no use. _I feel what I feel and I am perfectly aware of own emotional state on the inside, but the state I'm in doesn’t have to do _anything_ with the flow of life and the outer world. _I’ve got to keep things going_, life goes on, time flies. Feelings have no weight on the _real_, actual world, they only matter to me, therefore have no use. Strategy, planning and, most importantly, action is what truly, essentially matters.”
> ...


That's a rather no-nonsense approach towards problems. You quickly came to grips with the reality of the situation, and you pushed forward. I'd say an F would have a harder time letting go of the emotions than you did. They'd prefer to stay with the emotional experience and explore it, even if they got lost in it.

Between SFs, STs, NFs, and NTs, the NTs typically have the most difficult time with sharing and reciprocating emotions, as they are often detached and reserved from the emotional experience almost to the point of seeming to be automatons. It's quite common for an NT to alienate others not so much through their words or actions, but simply because others expect a response from them, only to be left cold by their non-responsiveness. This is especially the case with INTs, since introversion causes the introvert to seek distance from others.

One other key difference between F and T types is the extent to which goals are prioritised over relationships, and this is one respect to which T/F stereotypes hold true. Considering that T women are different in as many ways from T men as they are from F women, T women tend to be less aloof than their male counterparts, and so it's even more unusual when a T woman emphasises goals over relationships. Think of the archetypal career woman who lives and breathes their jobs, but who is too distracted by work obligations to settle down with a partner and raise a family. That's especially true of TJ women, as J also contributes to a drive to see whatever ventures through to their fruition.

I'll take this as an opportunity to ask another personal question, and it's your choice whether or not to answer it. To what extent would you find life unfilling without the parent-offspring relationship that comes from being a mother?



heavydirtysoul said:


> I was in a relationship I perfectly understood that he uses and mistreats me, logically, intuitively. I knew he would lie every now and then, but kept playing silly, because I loved the feelings it gave me - the thrill, intensity, utter control.
> 
> Not going to lie, a small part of me wanted to know what it would be like to take endless care of a person and be taken care of, and to experiment with values and behavioral patterns of my own. I’ve come too far, because I was addicted to the feeling of novelty of that, even though I knew I’m not the type of person to give everything away for a conventional relationship and love in a sentimental, stereotypical manner.
> 
> ...


It would be strange for an ENTJ to stay in a dysfunctional relationship because they relish emotional highs and lows. This harkens back to what I said about Fs and engaging with shared emotional experiences. While it's certainly within the realm of possibility for ENTJs to play manipulative games with others, it'd be strange for an ENTJ to play emotional mind games for kicks in the way you describe things.



heavydirtysoul said:


> Thank you. Although, I've never truly been living to fulfil others' expectations and, especially, needs - I've always been too preoccupied with expectations of my own striving to be twice as good as other people, often in a very harsh, scheming manner.
> 
> I find it nonsensical to preoccupy mind with memory, expectation and hope. There is no other experience than the present experience - concerning yourself with such things as others’ opinion is pretty much equal to being out of touch with reality. To be frankly honest, expectation, from both, external and internal sources, is no other than the root of constant chaos and endless misery - it makes simple things complicated, irrational and delusive. I always choose control over fallacy.


This denotes a vague T preference. More specifically, this denotes an Egocentric outlook. No, that wasn't an insult. Egocentric refers to low Agreeableness according to the Five Factor Model, which means not living to fulfill others' expectations, striving to outdo others, and often - as you say - in a "harsh, scheming manner." Your interests take precedence over those of anyone else.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

@Soul Kitchen Don't like such term as depression and, pretty much, depression is not something I'd settle down for, under any condition - I consider myself stress-resistant. Although, I have had "hit the bottom" going through a phase that left me feeling out of control and being forced to make quick decisions and eliminate options before I am ready.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Soul Kitchen said:


> I'll take this as an opportunity to ask another personal question, and it's your choice whether or not to answer it. To what extent would you find life unfilling without the parent-offspring relationship that comes from being a mother?


None. I don't want a family and a child. I want to build a career and travel the world.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

@*Soul Kitchen* In fact, I've never been the one to give myself truly, completely to a person. The concept of marriage and conditional relationship makes me feel heavy - I am a lot more into casual physical encounters, short, but novel and, consequently, intense - it saves the time and energy for greater things, such as taking care of myself and my future. This is who I am - I always end up being the cynical, skeptical, practical one in communication with the opposite sex, yet find the guilty pleasure in thrill and things that boost my adrenaline (those are not always relationship and sex related, of course). Basically, I'm not _that _into romance, I do pursue interests for the sake of satisfying necessary human needs. 

Although, where do we stop at determining my type?


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

heavydirtysoul said:


> None. I don't want a family and a child. I want to build a career and travel the world.


As I noted before, Fs are more relationship oriented than Ts, and many an F would cite family as one of the most essential things in their lives. Yes, when Ts become parents, they usually love their children to distraction, but they love their children with an implicit understand they are a distraction. Fs are less inclined to feel that way. Instead, Fs tend to yearn for the day when they can settle down with someone they love to raise a family, and if you're looking at an individual who couldn't possibly think of anything more meaningful in life than raising kids, they're almost certainly an F.

That's not to say it's impossible for an F to feel the same way about a family as you do. However, your certainty about remaining childfree - at least to the point where your career is your number one priority, and you're unwilling to sacrifice your career over anything - is a solid T indicator.



heavydirtysoul said:


> @*Soul Kitchen* In fact, I've never been the one to give myself truly, completely to a person. The concept of marriage and conditional relationship makes me feel heavy - I am a lot more into casual physical encounters, short, but novel and, consequently, intense - it saves the time and energy for greater things, such as taking care of myself and my future. This is who I am - I always end up being the cynical, skeptical, practical one in communication with the opposite sex, yet find the guilty pleasure in thrill and things that boost my adrenaline (those are not always relationship and sex related, of course). Basically, I'm not _that _into romance, I do pursue interests for the sake of satisfying necessary human needs.
> 
> Although, where do we stop at determining my type?


This indicates E as well as T. Out of an EF/ET/IF/IT carve up, if EFs are the most social types and ITs the most aloof types, ETs and IFs generally fall in the middle when it comes to sociability. I get the impression you're one of those in-betweeners.

Between IFs and ITs, IFs would on average be more at ease socialising with randoms, but they would still do so with some measure of reserve, as an IF would feel that whatever impression you receive from them only scratches the surface. Still waters run deep. IFs prefer to invest their energies into building intimate relationships within their inner circle, and draw a strong distinction between stranger and loved one. Almost anyone feels that way to some extent, but an E distributes their social energies more evenly instead of concentrating them to a handful of people, and a T seldom feels an overwhelming urge to "feel loved" to the same extent as an F.

Whereas IFs could be considered "lukewarm on the outside, and warmer on the inside", ETs could be considered "lukewarm on the outside, and colder on the inside". As extraverts, ETs are typically more gregarious, lively, and assertive than their introverted counterparts. You're more likely to see an ET go to a party or a nightclub or take up team sports than an IT, and an ET is more comfortable striking up a conversation with a random than an IT. However, ETs are also Ts, and with that comes a level of detachment that wouldn't come so easily to an EF.

James Bond is basically the archetypal ET womaniser. He's swave, he's self-confident, and he's assertive in pushing for what he wants. He sleeps with hundreds of women all across the world, and he doesn't feel any real longing to stay committed to a single partner when there's always another woman to lay. Your "love 'em and leave 'em" approach fits with a stereotypically masculine gender role, a fact of which you're no doubt aware. But eh, screw gender roles.

Then there's your choice in career. I'm no expert on event management, but event management likely involves quite a bit more 'people moving' when compared to many other career paths to do with logistics and management. It seems to be something an ETJ would be more comfortable with than an ITJ.

We can stop right now, unless you have any further questions. You're most likely an ENTJ.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Soul Kitchen said:


> We can stop right now, unless you have any further questions. You're most likely an ENTJ.


Is there a possibility I could be an ESTP though as @An Undead Wanderer suggested?


----------



## ewdenore (Nov 16, 2017)

There's an interesting thread about the difference.

What's The Difference Between ESTPs and ENTJs?



noz said:


> Most obvious difference is in their verbal behaviors. ESTPs are the quintessential promoters and verbal challengers, great verbal spar-ers. ENTJs are more careful, reserved, very calculated, and won't promote anything for the sake of fun and rousing up their friends the way an ESTP will. ENTJs will promote strictly to win, not for fun.
> 
> After an ESTP gives a motivating speech, there will be an air left in the room that will make anyone appear stupid for disagreeing with the ESTP. ENTJ's will prefer to keep their speech arguments within the realm of logic the way NTs do, trying to convince more by reason than by passion like the ESTP does.





dulcinea said:


> I can see how they can be similar, but there's a fairly big difference between ESTPs and ENTJs.
> 
> ENTJs are extroverted thinking types, Te-doms even. When it comes to thoughts, opinions, etc., Te-doms tend to be system builders. They tend to prefer opinions that have some kind of tangible evidence to back them up, or objective facts over subjective opinions. I've seen this a lot on forums in which an XXTP or INFJ will assert an opinion that originated from their own mind, and the XXTJs usually state something along the lines of "Where is your evidence to back up this assertion?" Also, it's a rational function, so they'll tend to act in more consistent ways.
> 
> ESTPs are Se-doms, and auxiliary Ti's, so ESTPs will often rely more on their own opinions based on direct observation. ESTPs are primarily observant people, and tend to want to take in a lot of information from their external environment before making a decision, so they also will likely not be as decisive as an ENTJ. Also, Se does not behave in consistent ways, usually. SPs often tend to adapt a lot to their current environment/situation, moods, etc., so Se-doms often can be mercurial.


The functions are like this:

ENTJ - Te Ni Se Fi
ESTP - Se Ti Fe Ni

ESTPs have Ni at the end. I've seen them talking about how they don't really trust their intuition. When they get into it, it tends to be when they're stressed or overwhelmed. And it tends to come out as paranoia. They make connections that really shouldn't be made, wonder about the true intentions of other people. When they get into heavy intuition it's an indication something is wrong.

ENTJs have Ni near the top. So they'll tend to 1) trust intuition easily; 2) feel very comfortable with their intuition; 3) tend to spend a lot of time there as their default pattern. Te is higher so I think the Ni is something they turn to when they have an aim and they want to sort of envision possible ways of getting there. Let all the possibilities come up, choose one and run on it.

Whereas an ESTP will tend more toward just jumping in without any specific plan, see what happens, and adjust afterward. Throw something out and see what the world throws back.


----------



## ewdenore (Nov 16, 2017)

There's an interesting page with a comparison.

ESTP vs. ENTJ


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

@ewdenore What would be your personal perspective on my type though?


----------



## ewdenore (Nov 16, 2017)

heavydirtysoul said:


> @ewdenore What would be your personal perspective on my type though?


Honestly you're tough. Usually I get a tentative idea about someone pretty quickly. I'm still ambiguous about you. ENTJ does seem possible.

I'm inclined against ESTP. They have a certain "in your face" feel that I don't get from you.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

spaceynyc said:


> Fi is attatched subjective judgement of something
> 
> Ti is detached subjective judgement of something
> 
> ...


for a long time, I thought I had Ti, but this makes me wonder if I have Fi

if I have inferior Fi, that could explain why I can come across as Fe
because it's the mirror function of dominant Te

I'm not trolling
sorry about the off-topic post that's all about me, please continue


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

@The Penguin why are you trying to steal my spotlight, darling? :joyous:



ewdenore said:


> Honestly you're tough. Usually I get a tentative idea about someone pretty quickly. I'm still ambiguous about you. ENTJ does seem possible.
> 
> I'm inclined against ESTP. They have a certain "in your face" feel that I don't get from you.


I've had quite few blunt, direct "in your face" moments in life being irritated by a person's position and illogical, groundless behavior. Must say, I enjoy being truthful, judicious and pragmatic, even at stake of hurting other people's feelings.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

heavydirtysoul said:


> @*The Penguin* why are you trying to steal my spotlight, darling? :joyous:


brainstorming can be a good way to determine the truth, that's what you're doing here :wink:


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

@ewdenore and sure, politeness is a good thing, yet the truth is a _necessity. _


----------



## ewdenore (Nov 16, 2017)

heavydirtysoul said:


> I've had quite few blunt, direct "in your face" moments in life being irritated by a person's position and illogical, groundless behavior. Must say, I enjoy being truthful, judicious and pragmatic, even at stake of hurting other people's feelings.


That sounds like an ENTJ pattern. Telling someone off because of something specific they're doing. Especially if it's related to something the ENTJ is aiming for and the other person is interfering with progress.

With an ESTP it's like their entire life is an in-your-face pattern. It's like a sport for them. They do it all the time with no specific reason, just because they enjoy getting reactions out of people.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

ewdenore said:


> That sounds like an ENTJ pattern. Telling someone off because of something specific they're doing. Especially if it's related to something the ENTJ is aiming for and the other person is interfering with progress.
> 
> With an ESTP it's like their entire life is an in-your-face pattern. It's like a sport for them. They do it all the time with no specific reason, just because they enjoy getting reactions out of people.


It might be insignificant, but I can actually relate to both - it differs depending on a situation, but being competitive is one of the things I enjoy the most in life.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

heavydirtysoul said:


> It might be insignificant, but I can actually relate to both - it differs depending on a situation, but being competitive is one of the things I enjoy the most in life.


 @ewdenore never quite understood where it comes from, but, whatever activity I've participated in, I've always had an urging need to compete and to be a lot better than the rest.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Is there a possibility I could be an ESTP though as @An Undead Wanderer suggested?


 @An Undead Wanderer is typing you with functions, and chances are he views dichotomies as "a code that needs to be deciphered to get to the deeeeep stuff".

I'm typing you strictly through the MBTI dichotomies, and so in order for me to type you as an ESTP, you would need to be an S and a P. I wouldn't type people as S simply because they enjoy sex or like to take action. Your posts are more N indicative, and your response to the picture question showed an abstract perception of the picture. It would be less common for an S to take as strong an interest in typology as you do.

You definitely strike me as being more of a J for reasons I've already explained. What could give me a more decisive J evaluation is your answer to the following question: what does spontaneity mean to you?

Also, what is your score on the MBTI test copy I linked to you?


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Soul Kitchen said:


> You definitely strike me as being more of a J for reasons I've already explained. What could give me a more decisive J evaluation is your answer to the following question: what does spontaneity mean to you?





Soul Kitchen said:


> Also, what is your score on the MBTI test copy I linked to you?



E - 13, I - 8
S - 14, N - 13
T - 23, F - 2
J - 21, P - 10


J vs P part was a hard one - I always act upon a situation and, sometimes, I believe, it truly requires sponteniety and ability to make impulsive decisions.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Alright, it's time to address the elephant in the room. According to those test results, you're ESTJ. ENTJ is not impossible, because you only scored one point higher on Sensing than Intuition.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> Alright, it's time to address the elephant in the room. According to those test results, you're ESTJ. ENTJ is not impossible, because you only scored one point higher on Sensing than Intuition.


Definitely not, can't say I relate to ESTJ descriptions at all, my dear friend.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Definitely not, can't say I relate to ESTJ descriptions at all, my dear friend.


That's different.

I'm talking about the test results you posted.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> Alright, it's time to address the elephant in the room. According to those test results, you're ESTJ. ENTJ is not impossible, because you only scored one point higher on Sensing than Intuition.


Types I could see myself being -

1. ENTJ
2. ESTP
3. ENFJ
4. ESTJ

ESTJ would be the last choice at hand, as you can see.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> That's different.
> 
> I'm talking about the test results you posted.


What would be your opinion on my type? If, of course, you've read dozens of what I've posted in the thread.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

The Penguin said:


> Oh great, my results really do match INFP. How could that be, though?


What's your most frequent result when you take MBTI tests?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Soul Kitchen said:


> What's your most frequent result when you take MBTI tests?


I have no idea. I've taken tests but I never really picked up on a consistent pattern.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Soul Kitchen said:


> What's your most frequent result when you take MBTI tests?


Okay, I thought it over. Most of my test results were xSTJ. Maybe I'm just sick of being what I'm expected to be, and that's why my results showed the opposite type this time.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> Okay, I thought it over. Most of my test results were xSTJ. Maybe I'm just sick of being what I'm expected to be, and that's why my results showed the opposite type this time.


Take it with a grain of salt, but, I can't shake off the impression that you are an EXFP, in my opinion, you have a decent amount of Fi in judgement. But, if there is something to be certain of, you are not an XSTJ.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Soul Kitchen said:


> I skipped the core patterns because I knew nothing about them.
> 
> Above-average Openness = mild N
> High Conscientiousness = J
> ...


Guess, after all of the countless posts spent ranting and discussing, the case is solved - I really am an ENTJ. Thank you, you've been amazingly helpful and informative.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Guess, after all of the countless posts spent ranting and discussing, the case is solved - I really am an ENTJ. Thank you, you've been amazingly helpful and informative.


My pleasure. I'd say you're an EnTJ, but your N preference is still distinct enough where I'd settle for ENTJ > ESTJ.



heavydirtysoul said:


> Take it with a grain of salt, but, I can't shake off the impression that you are an EXFP, in my opinion, you have a decent amount of Fi in judgement. But, if there is something to be certain of, you are not an XSTJ.


Just out of curiosity, if my profile said my type was Unknown, what would you type me as being?


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Soul Kitchen said:


> My pleasure. I'd say you're an EnTJ, but your N preference is still distinct enough where I'd settle for ENTJ > ESTJ.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if my profile said my type was Unknown, what would you type me as being?


Too hard to come up with a barely justified guess, as I already know the right answer. :wink-new: From everything I've been able to observe, INTP is a perfect, reasonable fit.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Soul Kitchen said:


> Just out of curiosity, if my profile said my type was Unknown, what would you type me as being?


Are you willing to disagree with my guess for @The Penguin? 

I have trouble imagining that an XSTJ would typically admit the following:



The Penguin said:


> Well when we first met, I was putting on an act to come across like an ESTP, because I thought I was and I wanted to be one.





The Penguin said:


> Okay, I thought it over. Most of my test results were xSTJ. Maybe I'm just sick of being what I'm expected to be, and that's why my results showed the opposite type this time.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Are you willing to disagree with my guess for @The Penguin?
> 
> I have trouble imagining that an XSTJ would typically admit the following:
> 
> ...


Yes, that wouldn't usually be in character for an STJ.

I have no idea what type El Pingüino would be, mainly because I hardly know him, and also because his test results are too inconsistent to be reliable.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Soul Kitchen said:


> Yes, that wouldn't usually be in character for an STJ.
> 
> I have no idea what type El Pingüino would be, mainly because I hardly know him, and also because his test results are too inconsistent to be reliable.


*sigh*


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

The Penguin said:


> *sigh*


You say you usually test as an STJ, but you admitted to getting different results sometimes, and your Big Five results are inconsistent with STJ (by your own admission).


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Soul Kitchen said:


> You say you usually test as an STJ, but you admitted to getting different results sometimes, and your Big Five results are inconsistent with STJ (by your own admission).


Well yes I admit that, but the results don't match STJ, even if I don't admit it.

My college offers a free mbti test online. I took it once and got INFP.
I couldn't believe it, so I never took it seriously.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

@The Penguin what is it you do not relate to in being an XNFP?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

heavydirtysoul said:


> @*The Penguin* what is it you do not relate to in being an XNFP?


I'm grounded in reality. I'm more interested in facts and experience than I am in theory or speculation.
I'm straightforward. I'm direct, to the point. I try to avoid making guesses that I don't have evidence for.

I don't think that Fi or Ne are my first two functions.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> I'm grounded in reality. I'm more interested in facts and experience than I am in theory or speculation.
> I'm straightforward. I'm direct, to the point. I try to avoid making guesses that I don't have evidence for.
> 
> I don't think that Fi or Ne are my first two functions.


Actually, I do think you use a great amount of Fi, but you could also be an ESFP.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> I'm grounded in reality. I'm more interested in facts and experience than I am in theory or speculation.
> I'm straightforward. I'm direct, to the point. I try to avoid making guesses that I don't have evidence for.
> 
> I don't think that Fi or Ne are my first two functions.


Taking it back - not going to insist Fi, now I only do think that you are a Feeling type and it could be both Fi or Fe.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

@Soul Kitchen @The Penguin Hm God, if you only think about it, I've been typed as an ENTJ a long time ago, how could I forget about it? :tongue-new: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...lp-typing-myself-very-confused-impatient.html


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

heavydirtysoul said:


> @Soul Kitchen @The Penguin Hm God, if you only think about it, I've been typed as an ENTJ a long time ago, how could I forget about it? :tongue-new: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...lp-typing-myself-very-confused-impatient.html


To be fair, there wasn't much in the way of responses to your previous thread.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

People often confuse another’s shadow as their real personality type. 

You are no way in any shape or form, anything close to an INFP (or ISFP). 

This is because you are Extroverted Feeler, that such a personality type has been assigned to you. 

Another may assign to me ENTJ or ESTJ, because it is convenient. 

I’m the shadow of what they think I am , not the type they think I am. 

You’re an Fe dom, or Fe user. 

ENFJ 9w8.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

xraydav said:


> People often confuse another’s shadow as their real personality type.
> 
> You are no way in any shape or form, anything close to an INFP (or ISFP).
> 
> ...


You have to stop, your theories are plain stupid and you are starting to annoy me.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

FYI*

What do you yearn for in life?*

Self-recognition, connections and bonds, supportive environment, intensity, wealth, travel, novelty, sense of purpose.

*What makes you feel the happiest?*

Sharing, late night conversations, affinity, appreciation, intense connections, team spirit, radiant laughter, holding someone's hand, nurture, smiles you don't want to take off, generosity, the feeling of calm after a good cry on a shoulder of a friend, adrenaline rushes, roadtrips, seeing a silver lining in a tragedy. _Destiny and faith._ I put a lot of emphasis on “if it’s meant to be, it will be” in life and it never ceases to surprise me yet. There’s something beautiful in faith in a future and unraveled paths, something dearly precious about two people finding each other over and over again regardless of the ruthless circumstances, something deeply encouraging in second chances and “meant to be’s”. Hard work, planning, strategy, thriving off of the routine, drinking black coffee early in the mornings, personal growth, new beginnings, ambition, sense of accomplishment. 

*What makes you feel inferior?*

Broken promises, lack of consideration, unrealized potential, betrayal, unjustified claims, immaturity, deviance, ignorance, narrow-mindedness, lack of perspective, hopelessness, anxiety, being manipulated.

*What tends to weigh on your decisions? *

Sympathy, intuition, morality, external insight, possible outcome, tangible potential, odds, security of a choice, personal profit, logic and reason, fairness, competence. 

*What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

Ignorance, entitlement, lack of logic, pessimism, cruelty, violation, excessive aggressiveness, stubbornness, lack of enthusiasm, disorderness, persecution complex, pettiness, propensity for manipulation. 

*What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?*

Hypocrisy, hostility, emotional drama, chronic complainers, country music, baseless gossip.

*What about your personality distinguishes you from everyone else?

*Empathy, passion, loyalty, strength, intelligence, commitment, kindness, generosity, optimism, spirituality, liveliness.

*How do your friends perceive you? *

Unbalanced, mutable, slightly manipulative, inwardly emotionally insecure, critical, co-dependent, demanding, idealistic and naive, yet soft, giving, reliable, compassionate, exciting, helpful, quick-witted, intelligent, diligent, capable and hard-working.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

@*heavydirtysoul* 
I do believe I was wrong in thinking you were an ENFJ, but you're not an ENTJ. The functions are there, but not in the right order. High test scores on Thinking doesn't mean anything - just means that's your self perception and what you want people to see of you. Self reporting tests are unreliable at best because you'll always have that inherent bias when taking them.



> _8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
> 
> Intuition is a very powerful thing, in my opinion, even more powerful than intellect, it is a better judgement - brain can play tricks, heart can be blind, but energy and perception never lie, you know the truth by the way it feels.
> Then again, when intuition does not click well with the current situation, you wait, you listen, you watch - eventually, everyone reveals themselves._


You idealise intuition, but I think it's lower down in your stack - I'm a sensor and also wish I could be a rare type but it ain't happening so I just play with the hand I'm dealt. I have seen you go off on people for telling you you're an SF because it means you're not rare - why does that matter to you, personally?



> _9. a) What activities energize you most?
> 
> Physical activity - it makes me feel stronger, it makes me feel powerful, like I am in charge.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Hehrow...give it a try...

https://www.personalitycafe.com/personality-test-resources/1282547-1-question-jung-test.html


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

@Retsu no, you got the wrong perception. It might be even offensive for a bit. Whoa, I actually do feel disappointed with your judgement.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

heavydirtysoul said:


> @Retsu no, you got the wrong perception. It might be even offensive for a bit. Whoa, I actually do feel disappointed with your judgement.


I didn't know you a few months ago so I went off of the evidence I found within this thread. That's the conclusion I've drawn, attempting to remain unbiased and judging what's in front of me and it's what others said a few months ago in this thread. Why is it offensive and disappointing now?


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Retsu said:


> I have seen you go off on people for telling you you're an SF because it means you're not rare - why does that matter to you, personally?


Wildly absurd. 



Retsu said:


> Te is in there, but I feel like you just added that in to come across as ENTJ... it just seems like a checklist pulled from somewhere to try and hit that type mark.





Retsu said:


> Trying too hard to embody your inferior, it's really something you seem to be insecure about.





Retsu said:


> You really, really want to be a special type because that fits your image. When you're told that that type doesn't fit you, you get frustrated with people for questioning your logic.


Must warn you I am neither frustrated, nor upset with the current conversation, since so many, including you, have a hard time recognizing the state of emotion behind. 
Yet, let us get to it. Could you support these statements with factual evidence? Because, it occurs to me, your judgements are solely based on a vibe you got. I do not reject the idea of being a SF type. Yet, the whole “you are faking it to appear special, you are making it up to appear a certain type” point of perception seems quite contrived and disrespectful to me. I have never mentioned I have a desire to display own self as a special and rare personality, nor do I consider own self unique.
However, to mention, a long time ago, after the above mentioned questionnaire was made, I’ve noted to other people I haven’t been truly in touch with own self filling it out. Genuinely do not think it would be proper to consider it valid.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

When you put it like that, I can definitely see how I was offensive in my remarks. I'm sorry.

Why don't you do a new questionnaire, then? I'd like to see a new one that's a bit more in depth now that you say you're back in touch with yourself.,


----------

